# Wondering if any one has heard this yet.



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

I was on Craigs list and they have a major peice on this on their home page.

It concerns doing business on the net.

The subject is SOPA and PIPA. 

It seems that Craigs list and others like Ebay and Esty are even concerned.

Is this fact or fiction? Wikipedia is also in the mix and has an entry on it. What I read is that they are also concerned that it could affect them. I don't know if the article was by Wikipedia or a contributor.

What do you all make of it? I don't want to say the sky is falling.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

SOPA and PIPA are proposed legislation that may allow Internet Service Providers to block certain websites that allow the sale of pirated and counterfeit goods. The legislation is aimed to stop certain dangerous foreign markets. But some people fear that the SOPA and PIPA legislation could also affect some U.S. websites such as Craigslist. For more information, see the following article: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2463...approval_why_you_should_care.html#tk.mod_stln
.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes but the down side is all it takes is being accused. Reality has nothing to do with it.


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes it will affect all of us as the goverment is now trying to stop all internet purchasing that is not mandated by guess who.. them. You will not be allowed ( in due time) to purchase used goods online, for our protection of course. IF you got o craigslist thier is an link to sign a petition to halt this maddness. For what it is worth anyway maybe our voice can make a difference. This law somehow works with agenda 21 and Rex 84( I think it is 84 I could be wrong, tooo many laws that passed and I can not keep up)


----------

